# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Kurani është ligj arab

## chino

Pershendetje!

Ideja e hapjes se kesaj teme erdhi si pasoje e nje bisede ne temen "A duhet populli shqiptar ta nderroje fene?" ne rubriken "Problematika Shqiptare".

Atje pata qendrimin se Kurani eshte ligj arab. Kete qendrim desha t’a shtjellojme me qarte ketu. 

Allahu u ndihmofte pohueseve te kesaj teorie.. :-)



*

----------


## pendex

> Pershendetje!
> 
> Ideja e hapjes se kesaj teme erdhi si pasoje e nje bisede ne temen "A duhet populli shqiptar ta nderroje fene?" ne rubriken "Problematika Shqiptare".
> 
> Atje pata qendrimin se Kurani eshte ligj arab. Kete qendrim desha ta shtjellojme me qarte ketu. 
> 
> Allahu u ndihmofte pohueseve te kesaj teorie.. :-)
> 
> 
> ...


Atehere tu lutem naj shpjego pak kete teorin tende sepse ndoshta do te mund te kotribuonim pak edhe ne.

Ku e bazon ti kete teori ?

A ke fakte me te cilat mbrohesh (faktet duhet ti kesh shume te forta dhe ne baze te studimit) ?

Vetem mos me thuaj se te lindi papritmaskjo ideja e Kur`ani-t ligj Arab.

Suksese per temen dhe  presim pergjigje nga ti.

Zoti te ndihmofte edhe ty.

Pendex

----------


## sajmiratn

gj arabe i ka 4.miljon fjale

fjalori i kur`anit eshte 135 vollume

ndersa fjalori i gj .arabe ka 35 vollume.


tani e di qe di nxjerish nje bisht te ri

nese jo atehere kete bisht te vjeter do e zgjatish

----------


## Testim

Gjuha arabe është zhvilluar sipas rrethanave shoqërore-historike ku kanë jetuar folësit e saj.

A ka gjuha shqipe shprehje për deven dhe elementet e saj? Vetëm një: DEVE dhe kjo shumë kam dyshim se është e huazuar. Pse? Sepse gjuha shqipe u krijua dhe u zhvillua në një vend ku nuk ka deve.

Gjuha arabe ka mbi 90 shprehje për deven dhe veglat që përdoren për deve si psh samar, frerë etj.

A kanë arabët ndonjë shprehje për borën? Mendoj që mund të kenë një shprehje ngaqë ekziston mundësia të kenë parë borën nëpër ca male të larta të Afrikës, por jo më tepër. Po për këtë janë të dalluar eskimët në veri, të cilët kanë mbi 100 shprehje për borën, ata dinë të dallojnë lloje të ndryshme të borës, dhe për secilën kanë nga një term të veçantë.

Edhe arabishtja ka disa shprehje nga lëmi i teologji-mitologji-misticizmit si psh HAMD është një lloj lavdërim-falenderim ndaj Perëndisë, dhe tek arabët ekziston ky term sepse ekziston koncepti.

Tek shqiptarët nuk ekziston ky term sepse nuk ekziston koncepti për këtë gjë. Pse? Sepse secili popull ka tendenca të ndryshme shpirtërore, truri i arabit krijon koncepte të tilla si hamd, tesbih, koncepte që nuk i gjen tek të tjerët, ndërkohë truri i shqiptarit krijon koncepte tjera si Besë, që tek popujt përreth ose nuk e gjen dot, ose e gjen si huazim nga Shqipja.

Krejt problemi i këtij debati qëndron tek pyetja: Pse Allahu e dërgoi Kuranin mu tek arabët?

Një pyetje e tillë nuk ka pse të bëhet. S'ka kurrëfarë Allahu, dhe Muhamedi ishte një gjeni i arabëve që diti të bashkojë arabët, të krijojë një shtet arab të fortë. Dhe Muhamedi vdiq me sigurinë më të madhe që shteti që krijoi do të rritet vazhdimisht.

Secili popull nxjerr nga një gjeni, që e ngrit atë popull lartë, ose i jep të mbarën, gjeni i cili bën kthesa të mëdha në historinë njerëzore.

Që është Kurani ligj arab, kjo është diçka që shihet në shikim të parë. Nëse flet nga ana shkencore, nuk mund t'a mohosh këtë, sepse mohimi mund të vijë vetëm si pasojë e besimit. Vetëm ata që besojnë Allahun e kundërshtojnë shkencën në këtë pikë. Ata që bazohen ekskluzivisht në shkencë, nuk e besojnë Allahun sepse allahu nuk është i vërtetuar nga shkenca. Prandaj këta njerëz që nuk besojnë allahun, e kanë të qartë që kurani është ligj arab, sikurse dhjata e vjetër është ligj çifut.

Për chinon kam një këshillë, që të studiojë më tepër, sepse kurani nuk është një ligj popullor i arabëve të asaj kohe, por më tepër paraqet një ligj arab me huazime nga dhjata e vjetër dhe ligjet e ndryshme bizantine etj.

----------


## Testim

> Perderisa shkruan ne Kur'an qe libri eshte per gjith njerzimin edhe per gjitha koherat , perveq se nje jobesimtar qe dyshon se eshte ligj arab , besimtar musliman nuk e bejne nje gje te till.


Ashtu shkruan sepse arabët duan pushtim dominim botëror.

----------


## Milkway

> Kush e zbuloj kete qe gjuha arabe na paska me se shumti shprehje ??? - arabet ???
> 
> Leht eshte kjo pune, hajt me trego ti mue sa shprehje i ka arabishtja, dhe ta shohim pastaj a na qenka me t'vertet gjuha me e pasur ne bote.


Zeus deshiron te ti shkruaj te gjitha ty e?? 

Se spaskam pun me te meqme un .

----------


## Testim

> hahahaha qme bere per te qesh aman . 
> 
> ok un e perfundoj ketu diskutimin sepse skam nerva te mirrem me ksi njerez


Pse mer plak, a qeshja të duket "argument". Hajt pra të qeshim dhe kush qesh më tepër ka të drejtë, dhe ja e fitoi debatin. Çfarë debati të duket ky ty.

Ke pa nojher hartën e kalifatit arab. Sikur të ishin mundësitë në atë kohë kalifati do zgjerohej në tërë botën. Pse mos e la muhamedi amanet, a mos shkruan në kuran, që duhej të pushtonin deri aty, dhe më tej nuk bën. Pra nuk ishin mundësitë për më tej.

Edhe vetë kurani thotë që lufta duhet të përfundojë vetëm kur tërë adhurimi të bëhet vetëm për allahun.

Dhe aty ku shtrihej kalifati shumica e popullësisë u bë muslimane, dhe aty ku u bënë muslimanë, një shumicë e konsiderueshme u bënë arabë. Janë gjona që shihen këto.

----------


## Milkway

> Pse mer plak, a qeshja të duket "argument". Hajt pra të qeshim dhe kush qesh më tepër ka të drejtë, dhe ja e fitoi debatin. Çfarë debati të duket ky ty.
> 
> Ke pa nojher hartën e kalifatit arab. Sikur të ishin mundësitë në atë kohë kalifati do zgjerohej në tërë botën. Pse mos e la muhamedi amanet, a mos shkruan në kuran, që duhej të pushtonin deri aty, dhe më tej nuk bën. Pra nuk ishin mundësitë për më tej.
> 
> Edhe vetë kurani thotë që lufta duhet të përfundojë vetëm kur tërë adhurimi të bëhet vetëm për allahun.
> 
> Dhe aty ku shtrihej kalifati shumica e popullësisë u bë muslimane, dhe aty ku u bënë muslimanë, një shumicë e konsiderueshme u bënë arabë. Janë gjona që shihen këto.


O zoteri lufta nuk behet vetem mi kap armet dhe me dal me vra njerez , po fjala luft ka kuptim me te gjer se kjo . 

Lufta behet edhe me "laps" dhe kete e verteton ajeti Kur'anor ku thot se ne fe ska dhune . 

Ne jemi arap???

----------


## Testim

> O zoteri lufta nuk behet vetem mi kap armet dhe me dal me vra njerez , po fjala luft ka kuptim me te gjer se kjo . 
> 
> Lufta behet edhe me "laps" dhe kete e verteton ajeti Kur'anor ku thot se ne fe ska dhune . 
> 
> Ne jemi arap???


Lëre lapsin more çfarë lapsi. Jam duke folur për pushtimet arabe në kohën e kalifatit. Sot muslimanët i gjen aty ku sunduan kalifatet ose aty ku emigruan muslimanë me shumicë. Tjetërkund nuk ke. Dhe jo vetëm Islami por çdo fe që ka zëvendësuar një tjetër më të hershme, e ndryshme nga kjo, është përhapur vetëm me dhunë.

Kalifati nuk u bë me laps, u bë me ushtri. Kur filloi kalifati të bjerë në krizë pushtimet arabe përfunduan. U deshën dhe osmanët që t'a zgjasnin budallallëkun edhe për 700 vite tjera.

----------


## Zëu_s

> Gjuha arabe është zhvilluar sipas rrethanave shoqërore-historike ku kanë jetuar folësit e saj.
> 
> A ka gjuha shqipe shprehje për deven dhe elementet e saj? Vetëm një: DEVE dhe kjo shumë kam dyshim se është e huazuar. Pse? Sepse gjuha shqipe u krijua dhe u zhvillua në një vend ku nuk ka deve.
> 
> Gjuha arabe ka mbi 90 shprehje për deven dhe veglat që përdoren për deve si psh samar, frerë etj.
> 
> A kanë arabët ndonjë shprehje për borën? Mendoj që mund të kenë një shprehje ngaqë ekziston mundësia të kenë parë borën nëpër ca male të larta të Afrikës, por jo më tepër. Po për këtë janë të dalluar eskimët në veri, të cilët kanë mbi 100 shprehje për borën, ata dinë të dallojnë lloje të ndryshme të borës, dhe për secilën kanë nga një term të veçantë.
> 
> Edhe arabishtja ka disa shprehje nga lëmi i teologji-mitologji-misticizmit si psh HAMD është një lloj lavdërim-falenderim ndaj Perëndisë, dhe tek arabët ekziston ky term sepse ekziston koncepti.
> ...


Testim, q'ai qe ti kritikon shkrimet qe i postove ketu, ti rrofte taravolet, se t'kritikon veq pse mundet.

----------


## chino

*1. Teoria: Kurani eshte ligj arab*

Teoria qe Kurani eshte ligj arab eshte e sakte, nese Kurani eshte se pari ligj dhe se dyti nese eshte ligj _arab_. Kuptohet se ligji nuk ka kombesi, pra me termin (ligj) arab behet fjale per nje metafore. Ashtu sic eshte Kanuni ligj shqiptar, eshte Kurani ligj arab. Ne kete kuptim eshte e menduar shprehja ime.

*a. Cka eshte ligj?*

Se pari duhet te argumentohet se Kurani eshte ligj. Definicioni per _ligjin_: _Mbledhje normash me qellim te rregullimit permbledhes te te drejtave te secilit brenda nje grupi social dhe te grupit social ne fjale me grupe tjera sociale (te jashtme)_. Qe te kemi nje ligj, u deshka te kemi se pari norma. Cfare jane normat? _Normat_ jane fjali te cilat permbajne dy elemente: Elementi i pare: Normat permbajne rregullore, parime, ndalesa, kerkesa dhe lejesa. Dhe elementi i dyte: Normat permbajne nje pasoje normative, e cila tregon cfare behet ne rast te perfilljes apo mosperfilljes se kerkeses, ndaleses apo parimit (shembull: _Kush vret, denohet me 15 vjet burg_. Ne kete rast _kush vret_ eshte parimi, ndalesa dhe kerkesa, kurse _denohet me 15 vjet burg_ eshte pasoja normative). 

Kjo ishte themelorja per normat. 

Ka lloje te ndryshme normash. Ka norma qe rregullojne vetem lejesat, ndalesat, kerkesat dhe parimet ne mes te personave te thjeshte, pra atyre pa nje funksion te vecante ne shoqeri. Keso normash quhen _norma zivile_ (shembull: _Kush deshiron divorcin, duhet te deshmoje se partneri martesor e ka tradhetuar_. Ne kete rast norma rregullon vetem ceshtjen e dy personave civile pa nje pozicion te vecante ne shoqeri, pra vetem ne mes te burrit dhe gruas). Perpos normave civile, ka edhe norma qe rregullojne ceshtjen e grupit social ne teresi (shtetit) dhe individit, pjeses me te vogel te grupit social. Keto norma quhen _norma shteterore_. Normat shteterore kane dy grupe: normat publike-administrative dhe normat penale. Norme penale eshte p.sh. ajo norma qe solla me larte me vrasjen. Norme publike-administrative eshte nje norme qe permban ndalesa, lejesa, kerkesa dhe parime ne lidhje me individin e thjeshte (civil) dhe nje instance qe ka lloj te vecante ne shoqeri (instance shteterore). Shembull per _norme publike_: _Policia arreston nje person, vetem kur ai ka thyer nje norme penale_. Kjo norme permban kerkesen ndaj nje instance shteterore (policise) se arrestimi eshte i lejuar vetem ne rastin e permendur, dhe i ndalon policit arrestimin ne raste tjera, dhe i jep ne kete menyre lejesen (te drejten, lirine) qytetarit per te mos u arrestuar ne raste tjera. Pra rregullon marredhenien ne mes te policise (shtetit) dhe individit. 

Kjo ishte themelorja mbi definicionin e ligjit. 

Ne definim te ligjit u fol edhe per _parime_, edhe pse per to nuk solla shembull konkret. Parimet duhet te imagjinohen si fjali me vlera abstrakte gjenerale. Shembull: _Liria e shkences eshte e garantuar_. Parimet ne jurisdiksionet bashkekohore vendin e tyre e gjejne ne Kushtetute. Kushtetuta permban parime abstrakte gjenerale. Keto parime abstrakte gjenerale jane njekohesisht itinerari i ligjdhenesit parlamentar, kur ai harton ligje. Pra nga parimet gjenerale, formulohen ligje. Nga parimi se _liria e shkences eshte e lejuar_, ligjdhenesi parlamentar formulon ligjin, i cili permban qindra norma qe i sherbejne konkretizimit te garancionit te lirise se shkences ne rastet konkrete te perditshme, por edhe kufinjet e kesaj lirie ne favor te parimeve tjera kushtetutore, p.sh. parimit _dinjiteti i njeriut eshte i paprekshem_. Pra ligji qe konkretizon garancionin e lirise se shkencen kufizon njekohesisht lirine e shkences ne disa raste per te mos prekur negativisht lirine e dinjitetit.  

*b. Kurani eshte ligj* 

Tani me keto informacione i kthehemi Kuranit. Kurani ne shumicen e fjalive te tij permban norma, pra kerkesa, ndalesa, parime dhe pasojen e shperfilljes dhe perfilljes se tyre. Keto kerkesa permanent ose rregullojne marredhenien e te ashtuquajturit _Profetit_ me njerez te thjeshte (regullon se cfare ka te drejte profeti ndaj njeriut te thjeshte) ose marredhenien e njeriut te thjeshte me njeri te thjeshte (cfare ka te drejte burri ndaj gruas) ose marredhenien e teresise se grupit social te muslimaneve me individin (cfare behet, nese njeriu i thjeshte thyen norma te Kuranit). Keshtu qe paralel me shpjegimet e mesiperme mbi definicionin e _ligjit_ Kurani permban norma shteterore, civile dhe penale. Pjeset tjera jane parime gjenerale abstrakte, shembull: _Allahu eshte omniprezent dhe i plotfuqishem_. Fjalet tjera te Kuranit, pra ato qe nuk jane norma civile, penale apo shteterore (dhe parime) jane fjali qe mundohen te sigurojne perfilljen e normave kuranore, si p.sh. levderime te Allahut apo pershkrime te tij, pershkrime te Ferrit si dhe fjali tjera te cilat kane per qellim te bindin apo frikesojne njeriun se Allahu eshte Krijuesi apo Zoti. Keso fjali jane te rendesishme. Sepse normat e Kuranit (si normat e cdo ligji tjeter) i futen njeriut ne te drejtat e tyre natyrore, pra i ndalojne njeriut lirite. Dhe per cdo ndalim te lirise, duhet justifikimi. Kushtetuta ndalimin e lirive e justifikon me voten e shumices, pra thote: _Une te ndaloj ty lirine tende fizike natyrore te vrasesh, sepse une jam zgjedhur nga shumica e shoqerise per te vendosur se cka te jete e lejuar e cka jo ne kete shoqeri, dhe nese e thyen ndalesen time, pason sanksioni (burgimi) i cili poashtu eshte i justifikuar me voten e shumices se shoqerise._ Ndersa Kurani nuk i justifikon ndalesat e tij me voten e shumices, por e ben kete justifikim duke sekuestruar fjalen apo vullnetin e Zotit. Pra thote: _Mos pi alkohol (mos ushtro lirine tende fizike natyrore per te pire alkohol), sepse Allahu te dergon ne Ferr._ 

Permbledhur shkurt e tere kjo tregon se Kurani permban mbleshje normash. Per kete arsye Kurani eshte ligj. Fjalet plotesuese te Kuranit, te cilat nuk jane norma sipas shtjellimit te mesiperm, jane tentime per justifikime te heqjes se lirise fizike natyrore te njeriut nga normat kuranore.

Tani dua te tentoj te ju binde se kam te drejte kur them se Kurani (i cili sipas shtjellimeve pararendese paraqet nje ligj) eshte ligj arab (ne kuptim metaforik, sepse ligji nuk ka perkatesi etnike). Per te definuar se cka eshte ligji, te ndihmon shkenca. P.sh. jurisprudenca. Por cfare te ndihmon per te definuar se kur nje ligj eshte _arab_? Ndonje shkence jo. Keshtu qe mbetet te pergjigjet kjo pyetje me ane te nje krahasimi permbledhes te te informacioneve qe ka mbi Kuranin dhe mbi ligje tjera, p.sh. me nje ligj shqiptar. 

*bb. Krahasimi me Kanunin shqiptar* 

Marrim shembull Kanunin. Cka e ben kete ligj nje ligj shqiptar? Ndoshta ka shume kriterie qe e bejne kete ligj nje ligj shqiptar, por une do te i paraqes vetem ato qe me biejne mua ndermend. Kriteriet i kisha ndare ne kriterie formale dhe kriterie brendore. Te parat jane ato qe shihen akoma pa lexuar permbajtjen e normave kanunore. Te dytat ato qe nxjerren vetem pasi ke lexuar normat dhe pasi ke hulumtuar qellimin e tyre. Kriteri i pare formal qe indikon se Kanuni eshte ligj shqiptar, eshte gjuha. I shkruar dhe titulluar ne shqip, Kanuni tregon qe nga forma e jashtme tij, se behet fjale per nje ligj qe i dedikohet vetem nje grupi qe njeh kete gjuhe, ngase nje peron qe nuk flet shqip nuk mund te kuptoje kete ligj. Kriteri i dyte formal eshte vendthemelimi i tij. I themeluar dhe i ruajtur vetem ne Shqiperi, ai tregon akoma pa lexuar brendine e normave te tij se eshte ligj qe u intereson vetem njerezve qe jetojne ne kete vend. Ndoshta ka edhe kriterie tjera, por le te mjaftojne fillimisht keto.

Ndersa kriterie brendore jane: I pari: Kanuni ne normat e tij flet permanent per shqiptarin, per Shoqerine Shqiptare si dhe pjeset perberese te saj (kishen si dhe institucionet tjera). Si i tille, ai qe nga shikimi i pare i formulimeve te normave te tij tregon se eshte ligj qe i dedikohet Shoqerise Shqiptare. I dyti: Kanuni, i cili e ka te qarte se normat e tij duhen interpretuar, kompetencen dhe monopolin per interpretim te normave ua len shqiptareve, institucioneve te perbera nga shqiptare. Interpretim i normave eshte konkretizimi i tyre ne raste te perditshme ne menyre obliguese per te gjithe pjesemarresit. Pra ajo cka bejne gjykatesit apo juristet. Nje joshqiptar sipas Kanunit nuk ka te drejte te interpretimit te normave ne menyre obliguese per te gjithe pjesemarresit. P.sh. nese nje popull tjeter e pelqen Kanunin Shqiptar dhe e sipermerr per shoqerine e tij, Kanuni nuk thote ne asnje norme te tij, se interpretimi qe i behet Kanunit nga nje popull joshqiptar, eshte i obligueshem per nje shqiptar. Shkurt: monopolin e interpretimit te tij, Kanuni ua len ne dore shqiptareve. I treti: Kanuni ne normat e tij u referohet traditave te njohura dhe pjeserisht te kuptueshme vetem nga shqiptaret. Askush ne bote nuk do te kuptonte Kanunin, kur ai flet per p.sh. _besen_ apo per terme dhe shprehje tjera specifike shqiptare, te cilat pra perdoren vetem tek shqiptaret apo u referohen traditave shqiptare. Nje joshqiptar nuk mund te kuptoje si shembull fjalen _besa_, as nuk mund te interpretoje kete fjale ne menyre adekuate, pa mesuar se pari tere gjuhen dhe traditen shqiptare, sepse vetem kur e njeh gjuhen dhe traditen shqiptare mund te kuptosh dhe interpretosh normat tjera te Kanunit, te cilat te nevojiten per te kuptuar kete term specifik kombtar (termin _besa_). I katerti: Kanuni ne normat e tij i pasqyron treditat e deriatehershme shqiptare, i unifikon keto dhe i ben te obligueshme per te gjithe, i ben ligj. Kanuni nuk zbulon normat nga vetja, por i mbledhe ato qe kane ekzistuar per te kodifikuar (shkruar ne ligj) dhe per te i perjetesuar keto. I pesti: Kanuni i referohet permanent natyres shqiptare. Kur Kanuni thote p.sh. se vrasesi apo nje antare te familjes se tij duhet vrare nga nje antare i caktuar i familjes se te vrarit, ai i referohet natyres shqiptare. Vetem per nje shqiptar eshte e pranueshme kjo gje. P.sh. nje eskimez nuk mund te pranoje nje gje te tille. Mund te ndodhe qe edhe ndojne popull tjeter gjen pelqim ne nje norme te tille, por kjo do te ishte vetem nje rastesi.  

Ka edhe kriterie tjera brendore, por mjaftojne keto, per te treguar ne thelb se cka eshte ajo qe e ben Kanunin nje ligj shqiptar. Pra ne rezultat jane disa kriterie formale dhe themelore, te cilat shikuar se bashku ne kohen kur u themelua Kanuni perbejne nje bariere me nje mundesi te madhe te pakalueshte per nje joshqiptar. Duhej patjeter te dije gjuhen shqipe. Patjeter te njihje terme specifike shqiptare. Patjeter te njihje natyren shqiptare. E tjera. Kush i permbushe keto kriterie pos nje shqiptar? Rralle ndokush. Dhe ai qe i permbushe, ai shqiptarizohet. Per kete arsye mund te thuhet se Kanuni shqiptar ne rezultat kerkon te jesh shqiptar. Dhe per kete arsye eshte ligj shqiptar.

*bb. Arabizmi i Kuranit*

Tani te i kthehemi Kuranit. Kriteriet formale: Titullimi: Arabisht. Gjuha e normave: Arabisht. Vendthemelimi i tij: Arabi. 

Kriteriet brendore paralel me ato te Kanunit: I pari: U referohet permanent arabeve dhe shoqerise arabe. I dyti: Kompetencen dhe monopolin e interpretimit te normave te tij, Kurani ua len ne dore arabeve; si imam shqiptar Kurani nuk te jep as te drejte as mundesi te interpretosh ne menyre te pavarur nga interpretatoret pararendes, te cilet ishin te gjithe arabe; Kurani per nje imam shiptar eshte fjale e pakuptueshme nese ai nuk studion se pari teresine e interpretimeve te imameve apo dijetareve pararendes arabe, e cila ne krahasim me Kuranin relativisht te varfer pernga numri i faqeve, permban miliona faqe. Pos kesaj je i obliguar te studiosh traditat e zakonet arabe si dhe zhvillimet aktuale te ketij populli atebote, perndryshe nuk mund te kuptosh e interpretosh Kuranin. I treti dhe i katerti: Kurani ne normat e tij u referohet disa traditave te njohura dhe pjeserisht te kuptueshme vetem nga arabet. Askush ne bote nuk do te kuptonte Kuranin, kur ai flet per p.sh. _Arabet e Shkretetires_ apo per terme dhe shprehje tjera specifike arabe. Cka din lexuesi joarab cka mendon (kinse) Allahu, kur flet per _Arabet_ dhe per _Arabet e Shkretetires_? Paska patur dy lloje arabesh? Kush e di. Ky eshte vetem nje shembull. Kurani eshte i mbushur me plote norma e terme e formulime specifike arabe dhe te kuptueshme vetem nga arabet. Madje as arabet e sotshem nuk jane ne gjendje te kuptojne normat e Kuranit, sepse pjeserisht eshte i lidhur ne kohe dhe ne hapesire. Duhet te jesh patjeter arab i shekujve 7-8 te kuptosh kete liber teresisht. Atehere si eshte e mundur qe Zoti te njohi llojet e ndryshme te arabeve, por te mos flasi anjehere konkretisht per popujt tjere (pos hebrejeve)? Si eshte e mundur qe Zoti te shkruaj ne librin e tij fjali te pakuptueshme per joarabet? Si eshte e mundur qe Zoti te sipermarri disa tradita te arabeve apo popujve semite dhe te i perjetesoje keto ne Kuran, si p.sh. sunetimin, mosngrenien e mishit te derrit e tjera? Perse nuk e sipermori Allahu edhe ndonje nga traditat e bukura ilire, egjiptiane apo greke dhe ta veje kete tradite si ligj univerzal? I pesti: Kurani permanent i referohet natyres arabe. Disa norma kuranore jane te kuptueshme dhe pranueshme vetem nga arabet. P.sh. flitet tere kohen per shkretetirat, cmohet uji, nuk permendet bora asnjehere. Te gjitha keto gjera mudn te i cmosh aq shume vetem nese je arab dhe jeton ne shkretetire. 

*2. Rezultati: Kurani eshte ligj arab*

Si rezultat: Kurani eshte i menduar vetem per arabet. Roli i privilegjuar i ketij populli nga (kinse) Allahu eshte i pamohueshem. Me cilin arsyetim? Une nuk njoh asnje. As perdorimi i Arabishtes nuk eshte i arsyetueshem. Sepse ne krahasim me Greqishten apo Latinishten, Arabishtja atebote as nuk ishte me e pasur nga vokabulari, as nuk flitej nga me shume njerez. Dhe se fundja: Cfar i plotefuqishmi je, kur te nevojitet gjuha e arabeve per te komunikuar me njerezimin? Perse nuk merr nje gjuhe tjeter neutrale per te gjithe? Si te kuptohet ky Kinse-Zot? Si te kuptohet, kur krijon norma te cilat jane te pamundshme te kuptohen teresisht si joarab? Si nuk u referohet ngjarjeve dhe traditave tjera shume me me rendesi per njerezimin sesa sunetimi apo carja e detit nga Musa? Perse nuk flet per mrekullite e piramidave te Egjiptit? Perse nuk flet per traditat e mrekullueshme te kinezeve e budisteve mijera vite me heret? Perse nuk flet kokretisht per te ardhmen? Per dinosauret? Per rreziqet qe i kanosen njerezimit? Krahasuar me keto ngjarje si mund te flet mu per mbulesat e grave me ferexhe? Cfare rendesie ka kjo per kinse te dashurin e tij – njeriun – ne krahasim me ato mijera probleme qe i kanosen jobesimtareve dhe besimtareve te tij? Ku eshte Zotesia e ketij Zoti? 

Keto jane perafersisht arsyet, perse mendoj se Kurani as qe ka lidhje me Zotin, por eshte ligj arab. Replikat ju lutem te i beni te qarta, qe te kuptohet se ku gjindemi ne teme. Propozoj qe te tregoni se pari ne lidhje me cilen pike konkretisht replikoni, pra te thuani p.sh. nuk jam i mendimit se Kurani eshte ligj, per kete dhe kete arsye. Nuk jam i mendimit se Kanuni eshte ligj shqiptar. Nuk jam i mendimit se Kurani eshte ligj arab, e keshtu me radhe. Edhe nje gje: mendimet e njerezve te trete (dijetareve muslimane) mundesisht te i perdorim vetem si citime te shkurtera, jo si romane. Perndryshe une nuk rireplikoj ne to. 

Te mirat e botes qofshin me ju.


*


Sqarim:

Te gjithe shembujt e normave te shkruara me shkronja _kurzive_ jane vetem fiktive. Dtth nuk ekzistojne ne te vertete. Por i solla per te bere me te kuptueshme formulimet pararendese teorike abstrakte.

----------


## F.M

O ti Pejgamber, Ne t’i kemi lejuar gratë, të cilave u ke dhënë shpërblimin e kurorës, dhe ato që me ndihmën e All-llahut hynë në posedimin tënd (robëreshat e luftës) dhe bijat e axhës tënd, bijat e hallave tua, bijat e dajës tënd, bijat e tezeve tua (të janë lejuar, pos grave me niqah dhe të afërtat), të cilat kanë migruar (kanë bërë hixhret) si ti, dhe një grua besimtare nëse ajo ia falë veten Pejgamberit dhe nëse Pejgamberi dëshiron të martohet me të (një martesë e tillë pa shpërblim të niqahut) duke qenë kjo (rast) vetëm për ty e jo edhe për besimtarët. Ne e dimë se ç’u kemi bërë atyre obligim rreth grave të tyre dhe rreth atyre që i kanë në pronësinë e vet, ashtu që ti të mos keshë vështirësi, e All-llahu është që falë shumë, është mëshirues.


(KUR'ANI El-Ahzab 33:50.)

----------


## chino

*Arsye perse Kurani eshte ligj njeriu*

Ne postimin http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...7&postcount=33 thash se, arsyeja perse Kurani eshte ligj arab, eshte ajo se Kurani - ashtu si Kanuni shqiptareve - u jep arabeve monopol dhe privilegje te lloj-llojshme, aso gjuhesore, tradicionale-kulturore dhe sociale. Me kete mendim behej fjale per nje krahasim te Kuranit me Kanunin si ligj nacional, dhe krahasimi beri te qarte (per mua) se Kurani eshte ligj arab. Kete mendim tani dua ta sqaroj edhe me aso arsye, te cilat jo nepermjet te krahasimit te Kuranit me nje ligj tjeter nacional (p.sh. Kanunin), por nepermjet te mendimeve dhe pyetjeve, tregojne se perse besoj se *Kurani* nuk eshte ligj hyjnor, por *ligj njeriu*. 

*Arsye* perse besoj se Kurani nuk mund te jete ligj hyjnor, por duhet te jete ligj njeriu, jane:

1. Sikurse ligji i rendomte (ligji nacional) ashtu edhe Kurani urdheron *denime ne kete bote*. P.sh. urdheron besimtarin apo te ahstuquajturin Profetin te luftoje, pra te denoje jobesimtaret ne kete jete. Me kete autori i Kuranit tregon se ai ne rrefimet mbi Ferrin apo Parajsen, pra mbi denimet jashtejetesore, nuk beson as vet. Sepse cfare te shtyen te denosh nje jobsimtar, nese kinse saktesisht per kete gje ekzistonka Ferri apo Parajsa? Mund te thuhet se e urdheron denimin e jobesimtarit pershkak se Allahu nuk deshiron qe jobesimtari te behet shembull i keq per besimtaret. Pra nuk deshiron qe jobesimtaret te ndikojne ne uljen e besimit te besimtareve. Por atehere vije pyetja: Si eshte e mundur qe Allahu me ka krijuar njeriun, pra besimtarin, ka krijuar edhe intelektin e tij, dhe Allahu prap se prap ka drohe qe jobesimtari do te ndikoje ne intelektin e besimtarit? A don te thote Allahu se besimtari i tij eshte nje kreature labile? Vepra (kinse) e Allahut labile? Besimi i besimtarit ne Allahun qenka ne dore te jobesimtareve? Atehere perse i ka krijuar Allahu jobesimtaret? Perse i ka krijuar me kete fuqi bindese per besimtaret? A nuk eshte kjo bote sipas Allahut kinse vetem nje test per njeriun, pra nje dhenie lirie njeriut qe te jetoj ashtu si mendon ai, pra si besimtar apo si jobesimtar, dhe ne fund (ne Diten e Gjykimit) te gjykoje Allahu mbi ta? Nese Allahu nderhyn duke urdheruar besimtareve denime ne kete jete ndaj jobesimtarit, atehere ai e pengon, e falsifikon kete test. Une nese jetoj nje shoqeri me numer mbiabsolut besimtaresh, p.sh. ne Arabi Saudite, dhe dua te jem jobesimtar, por kam frike nga denimet qe do te me behen nga besimtaret dhe per kete arsye jetoj si kinse besmtar, te shtirem si besimtar, atehere une kam jetuar si (kinse) besimtar, por jo per shkak te besimit ne Allahun, por per shkak te frikes ndaj njerezve qe besojne Allahut. Allahu ne kete rast ka manipuluar besimin tim. Sepse une ne te vertete nuk jam besimtar, por nga frika prej denimeve ne kete jete behem i tille. Nuk eshte i mundur testi te cilin ai kinse ka parapare per mua. Allahu ne kete rast nuk ka manipuluar vetem me mua si jobesimtar, por me tere njerezimin, pra edhe me vet besimtaret. Sepse edhe ata i genjen, i mashtron se kinse une qe ne te vertete jam jobesimtar, qenkam besimtar. 

2. Permban *kunderthenie*. Shemulli i pare per kunderthenie eshte ai qe e ceka me siper, pra si eshte e mundur qe ne njeren ane te jene krijuar njerezit sipas vullnetit te Allahut, pra edhe jobesimtaret, dhe keta te refuzojne vet Allahun? Si eshte e mundur qe Allahu ne njeren ane kete bote e mendon si nje test, por ne anen tjeter urdheron dhune ndaj jobesimtareve, dhe manipulon ne kete menyre edhe jobesimtaret edhe besimtaret edhe vet testin? Shembull tjeter per kunderthenie, eshte fakti se Kurani nje nje sure cmon alkoholin (veren), ne nje tjeter e ndalon ate. 

3. *Nuk eshte i plote*. Pretendon se eshte i plote, por ne te vertete ligjet e Islamit ne shumice nuk jane te Allahut, por te te ashtuquajturit Profet (dispozitat e Muhamedit, Haditet) *si dhe* te disa dhjetera te ashtuquajturve dijetareve muslimane. Per te kuptuar kete pike, duhet te thellohemi ne Islam. Thirrim ne kujtese se arsyeja perse Kurani ekziston, eshte se (kinse) Allahu deshi te komunikoje me njeriun, te mesoje ate se si duhet jetuar jeten per te qene besimtar musliman, per te qene njeri i Zotit. Thirrim ne kujtese se Kurani permban 114 kapituj me perafersisht 80 fjali e periudha. Ne kete mori fjalishe, Allahu gjen kohe te reglementoj edhe gjera fare te thjeshta, si p.sh. si te vriten kundershtaret e arabeve ne lufte (i vritni ne kete apo ate menyre, i goditni ne qafe, merrni mallin dhe njerezit e sekuestruar ne lufte dhe beni ate dhe kete me te). Gjen kohe te shojegoje ne menyre te detajuar se ne cilat forma ka burri te drejte te denoje gruan. Ka plote fjali te tilla qe u dedikohen ceshtjeve me rendesi fare te vogel dhe i rregullojne keto ceshtje me rendesi triviale detajisht. Nga keto njohuri te pergjithshme mbi Kuranin, shtrohet pyetja: Si eshte e mundur qe Allahu vendosi te kontaktoje njeriun nepermjet te Kuranit, te rregulloje aty ceshtje me rendesi te vogel, por te mos rregulloje te gjitha ato ceshtje, te cilat akoma sot nuk jane te rregulluara nga askush dhe te cilat akoma sot askush nuk di se si do te donte Allahu te rregullohen ato? E kam fjalen per Haditet, ligjet te cilat nuk jane te shkruara ne Kuran, por i shkroi apo praktikoi vetem Muhamedi dhe te cilat ne Islam njihen si ligje te Allahut. Ligjet e Muhamedit, pernga masa pernga numri i dominojne ato te Kuranit ndoshta me mijera faqe. Keshtu qe Islami ne fakt - edhe sipas vet besimtareve - minimalisht eshte drejtperdrejt ligj i Allahut. Sepse ligjet e dalura nga Kurani ne Islam jane ne pakice ne krahasim me ato te dalura nga Muhamedi. Pastaj keto ligjet e Muhamedit nuk jane te shkruara. Por vetem interpretohen nga njerez qe nuk kane lidhje me komunikimet, te cilat Muhamedi (kinse) pati me Allahun. Pra ka disa dijetare muslimane, te cilet kane perjetuar Muhamedin ose kane jetuar perafersiht ne te njejten epoke dhe kane pare apo kane degjuar se si Muhamedi eshte sjellur ne disa situata jetesore, dhe prej ketyre sjelljeve te tij, kane shkruar me vone Haditet, dispozitat e Muhamedit. Nese pyet kleriket islame per kete gje, ata thone nder tjerash se arsyeja perse dispozitat e Muhamedit jane poashtu dispozita te Allahut, eshte se ai ka qene i frymezuar nga Allahu ne cdo sjellje te tij, dhe per kete arsye sjellja e Muhamedit eshte njekohesisht sjellje e Allahut apo te pakten e frymezuar dhe me te e miratuar nga Allahu. Nese kjo qenka keshtu, atehere se pari shtrohet pyetja: Perse Allahu nuk e frymezoi Muhamedin qe te i shkruaj edhe ligjet tjera? Perse Muhamedi te i leje sjelljet e tija te interpretohen, te shkruhen nga dora e trete? Nga njerez, te cilet Muhamedin as nuk ishin ne gjendje te kuptonin. Sepse nuk ishin te frymezuar nga Allahu sic (kinse) ishte Muhamedi. Shembull: Nese une jam i frymezuar nga Allahu, dhe them se une e shoh si te sakte se grate duhet te mbajne ferexhe, atehere kush nga njerezit pas meje do te mund te pergjegjin pyetjen se prej ciles moshe duhet te mbaj gruaja ferexhe? Qe nga mosha 2 vjeqare apo 20 vjeqare? Ne cilat situata? Ne cilat situata jo? A duhet te mbaj ajo shami edhe kur jeton ne vende me temperatura deri ne 50 grade celzius? Edhe kur te dali ne foto per leternjoftim? Si dhe plote pyetje tjera. Miliona pyetje dalin. Kush i pergjgj keto pyetje? Une nuk jetoj me. Dhe une nuk kam shkruar pergjegje paraprake per te gjitha keto pyetje. Keshtu qe pergjegja e ketyre pyetjeve mbetet ne doren e njerezve te thjeshte, te pafrymezuar qe vijne pas meje. Pra jo une (kinse) i frymezuari, por njeriu i thjesht tregon se cfare kam menduar une (kinse) i frymezuari dhe nepermjet meje cfare ka menduar kinse Zoti, i cili kinse me fyrmezoi mua. Ne kete rast pergjegja e pyetjeve nga njerez te trete nuk ka as lidhjen me te vogel me vullnetin e Zotit. E njejta qendron mbi Muhamedin. Ai ndoshta ka bere kete dhe ate sjellje, por ai pamundesisht ka kaluar cdo situate jetesore ne te cilen mund te ndodhet nje njeri. Ai nuk i ka shkruar sjelljet e veta, ligjet plotesuese te Kuranit, dhe me kete arsye jane njerezit e thjeshte te cilet neve sot na mesojne se cfare ishte fjala e Allahut. P.sh. Allahu ne Kuran nuk shkruan per shtetin kalifat. Nuk shkruan se si duhet rregulluar ceshtja e resorseve shteterore, p.sh. naftes. Nuk shkruan se si dhe sipas cilave rregulla te behen gjykimet ne gjyqe islame. Si dhe nje mori ceshtjesh tjera, te cilat sot per arabet dhe per muslimanet jane te patjetersueshme. Te gjitha keto rregullore nuk jane te perfshira nga vullneti as i Allahut e as i Muhamedit. Jane ilegale. Perse nuk i interesoi Allahut te rregulloje keto ceshtje, por ato tjerat aq te parendesishme, triviale? A nuk eshte e rendesishme per Allahun te tregon se te organizohet shteti konkretisht? A nuk eshte e rendesishme te rregullohet detajisht divorci? Te drejtat e gruas ne raste te perditshme? A eshte gruaja per Allahun vetem nje qenie e dores te dyte? A nuk eshte e rendesishme per Allahun te kishte urdheruar Arabine Saudite te ndaj fitimin e naftes me muslimanet qe ane e kend botes vdesin nga uria? A nuk ishte e rendesishme per Allahun te rregullohet konkretisht dhe detajisht se ne cilat raste mbahet ferexhja e ne cilat jo apo te pakten te thote se ferexhja mbahet pa anje perjashtim, tere jeten. A nuk eshte e rendesishme per Allahun, ne vend se te flet ne Kuran me fjali te tera dhe detajisht per lufterat e arabeve, te flet per rreziqet qe i kanosen sot botes nga univerzi, p.sh. mundesine e perplasjes se meteoriteve me token? Perse nuk flet per klonimin? Perse nuk flet per te gjitha ato ngjarje ne bote shume shume shume me te rendesishme se lufterat e arabeve? Perse hesht Allahu ne keso ceshtje madhore? Madhore sepse kushtojne jeta njerezish. Ku eshte hyjnorja e Kuranit? Nese ishte njehere, ku eshte sot? Ku eshte hyjnorja e tij, kur sot pas vetem disa shekujsh as kerkesat e nje njeriu me dy fije logjike nuk di te i permbushe? 



*

----------


## chino

> ....
> Për chinon kam një këshillë, që të studiojë më tepër, sepse kurani nuk është një ligj popullor i arabëve të asaj kohe, por më tepër paraqet një ligj arab me huazime nga dhjata e vjetër dhe ligjet e ndryshme bizantine etj.


Absolut dakort. Qe Kurani eshte vjedhje e ideve te religjioneve te deriatehershme, kete e pata thene disa here ne tema tjera. Ketu mendova qe kjo gje dihet mbi mua. Tani e thash shprehimisht. Por kjo nuk pezullon mendimet dhe vleresimet e mia deri tani, vetem u shoqerohet atyre. 

Nje pershendetje me plot respekt per ty.


*

----------


## sajmiratn

> Oj Kronikë, a po tall menderen me mu ë?
> Pa shikoji mirë se me kë e ndalon martesën, ja t'i numërojmë:
> 
> 1. Nana
> 2. Bija
> 3. Motra
> 4. Halla
> 5. Tezja
> 6. Bija
> ...


----------------------------

kur them se je injorant ti nuk me beson,

keto qi i permende jane te ndaluara me Kur`an,shih sa mire i ke radhite ne menyre vertikale 

tani kur i radhit cdo njeren ne menyre horizontale ,cfar te del??

nese nuk e kupton

ta sqaroj rradhen tjeter

----------


## Kavir

Lere ne menyre horizontale,por me interesante del po ta marresh ne menyre diagonale.
Psh nga halla sipas metodes diagonale del tek komshia e halles. 
Gomarrlleqe me oke.  Aty lejohet hapur martesa me kusherirat e para.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Ah mor chino...ç\na bëre..
Pak lakmus..e dalin sheshit gjithë....shpërlarit e "ndritur"...
Po ku marrin vesh këta nga nocionet si ligj,drejtësi,sistem,shtet,kalifat etj.,etj.
shnet !

----------


## Testim

> kur them se je injorant ti nuk me beson,


Injorant sipas Kuranit? Kjo i bie që jam pagan. Se Kurani i quan injorantë paganët. Atëherë në këtë kuptim, po injorant jam, madje jam krenar.




> keto qi i permende jane te ndaluara me Kur`an,shih sa mire i ke radhite ne menyre vertikale 
> tani kur i radhit cdo njeren ne menyre horizontale ,cfar te del??


Po pse a fjalëkryq të duket ky, që të radhisësh vertikalisht e horizontalisht? 
nese nuk e kupton




> ta sqaroj rradhen tjeter


E pranueshme për mua që të ma sqarosh, por rreptësisht e ndaluar nga Kurani. Nuk guxon të bësh manipulime me fjalën e zotit. Kush jeni ju që të heqni dorë nga të mirat që ua dhuroi Allahu. Ai krijoi për ju kushërira që juve pëlqejnë, dhe u lejoi që t'i merrni, ndërsa ju të mallkuarit në vend se t'i bindeni Kuranit, po fusni zakone të qafirëve arnautë duke hequr dorë nga martesa me kushërira.

----------


## Testim

> Pyeta dhe nuk po me pergjigjen!
> Edhe nje here po pyes se ne cilin vit ose shekull eshte shkruajtur Kurani dhe se kush jane autoret "toksor" te tij?


*Tubimi dhe ruajtja e Kuranit*

Kurani është tubuar në dy periudha: në kohën e Pejgamberit dhe në kohën e hulefai rashidinëve, ku secila periudhë dallohet me veçoritë dhe karakteristikat e veta të posaçme.

Fjala "tubim" ndonjëherë ka për qëllim: nxënien e Kuranit përmendsh dhe ruajtjen e tij në kujtesë, ndonjëherë ka kuptimin e shkrimit. Kurani pra është ruajtur në dy mënyrë: duke e nxënë përmendësh e që i thuhet tubim në gjoksa dhe duke e shkruar.

*Tubimi në gjoksa*

Dihet se Kurani iu shpall të dërguarit të pashkolluar: Prandaj Muhamedi bënte përpjekje të mëdha për ta ruajtur ashtu të saktë, ashtu siç i shpallej, vetë e nxënte përmendësh, kurse shokëve ua mësonte dalëngadalë që edhe ata të arrijnë ta nxënë përmendësh.

Shokët e Pejgamberit - sahabët bënin gara në leximin, mësimin dhe nxënien përmendësh të Kuranit dhe tërë kujdesin ia kushtonin ruajtjes dhe përhapjes së tij, ua mësonin grave dhe fëmijëve të vet, nëse kalohej përreth shtëpive të tyre, ato ushtonin, nga leximi i Kuranit posi zgjua bletësh dhe kur Pejgamberi kalonte pranë tyre ndalej dhe e dëgjonte atë lexim!

Shumë shokë të Pjegamberit ishin hafizëtë dalluar. Hafizët e tillë Ai i dërgonte nëpër fshatra e qytete për t'ua mësuar të tjerëve Kuranin.

Nxënia përmendësh e librit ishte veçori e ymmetit të Muhamedit, të cilët kur e kumtonin, mbështeteshin në atë që e kishin në kujtesën e tyre, e jo vetëm në atë që ishte e shkruar. Asnjë popull tjetër, nuk ruajti ashtu librin e vet, andaj në librat e tyre u bënë devijime e ndryshime.

*Tubimi me shkrim*

Pejgamberi pasi e kreu detyrën, e la këtë jetë dhe u shpërngul në fqinjësi të Mëshiruesit.

Zëvendësimi i takoi Ebu Bekrit, por gjatë kohës së tij, në luftën në Jemame ranë dëshmorë 70 hafizë. Nga frika se me vdekjen e hafizëve mund të humbë diç nga Kurani, i propozoi ta tubojnë atë. Ebu Bekri në fillim e refuzoi propozimin e Ymerit, por më vonë e pëlqeu.

Zejdi thotë: "Pasha Allahun, të më obligonte ta rafshoja ndonjë kodër, për mua nuk do të ishte punë më e rëndë se sa atë që më urdhëroi dhe i thashë: "Si do t'a bëni një punë që Pjegamberi nuk e bëri?" Ai më tha: Kjo është në dobi dhe duke më bindur pranova dhe ia fillova ta tubojë Kuranin prej lëvoreve, prej rrasave, prej lëkurave dhe prej njerëzve që i dinin përmendësh derisa fundin e sures Tevbe e gjeta te Huzejme Ensariu!"

Zejdi nuk u mbështet në atë që vetë e dinte përmendësh, që vetë e kishte shkruar, por në tubimin e Kuranit i caktoi vetit dy burime:
- pranoi atë që njerëzit e dinin përmendësh dhe
- pranoi atë që ishte shkruar në prani të Pejgamberit.

_Pjesë nga parathënia e Kuranit_

----------


## iliria e para

Une kisham pyetje konkrete dhe e psisja nje pergjegje te tille. Nuk po kerkoj referate pa pergjigje. Pra kush eshte autori ( ai qe shkruajti Kuranin), kur vdiq Muhamedi dhe ne cilin vit (vite) ndodhen keto? Thjeshte qarte ( Allahu nyk e shkruajti ne leter OK).

----------

